# Time clock to control 2 circuits



## MJFElectric (Jan 31, 2017)

I am looking for a time clock to control 2 separate 120v circuits. I was looking at one it?s a intermatic that is a dpdt. Will this work? The wiring diagram shows one 120v control circuit and then uses the same 120v circuit to control 2 separate loads. I want to use one of the 120v circuits as my feed for the time clock and also for one circuit. The other circuit just use the other set of contacts to control the other circuit. I have 2 separate receptacle circuits I am using for Christmas lights and want to have both on one time clock.


----------



## MJFElectric (Jan 31, 2017)

The circuits on on different phases. I know I need to keep neauteals separate. Just want to know if this will work and be safe.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

It would help me if I knew how you are interrupting
the 2 circuits. Are there separate switch loops coming 
from each outlet receptacle or can you just get 2 switch 
legs back to your timer , 1 from each outlet receptacle
and then just have them both on the same circuit??

I *think* the timer your referring to cannot have 
both phases on it , but I'm not positive. the last time I
did something like this with multiple circuits , I used a 120 volt
timer to switch a 120 volt contact switch which had isolated
contacts on it , so it didn't matter about the multiple phases


----------



## MJFElectric (Jan 31, 2017)

THe circuits are on separate single pole breakers. They go directly to two dedicated outlets on the house. I want a time clock to control both at the same time. I am looking at the tork dtu40.


----------



## MJFElectric (Jan 31, 2017)

I had them on single pole toggles. But now the homeowner wants them time clock controlled. I don?t want to put in two tomeclocks.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Here is my suggestion. remove the two dedicated circuits from 
the breakers and connect them to the 2 load side terminations 
on the timer.

Use one of the available circuit breakers to feed the 120 volt timer .
Bada boom bada bing.


----------



## MJFElectric (Jan 31, 2017)

Then I just defeated the two separate circuits. Why can?t I use 120v to control time clock. Keep my neutrals separate and switch to two hots separately through the contacts. Using the two separate contacts as basically single pole switches That?s how I am thinking.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

MJFElectric said:


> Then I just defeated the two separate circuits. Why can?t I use 120v to control time clock. Keep my neutrals separate and switch to two hots separately through the contacts. Using the two separate contacts as basically single pole switches That?s how I am thinking.


Maybe you can. Are the 2 load termination screws separated from each 
other or are they bonded together? 

Will the ampacity of the timer handle the total connected load?


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

The time clock would work, obviously you need a neutral on the clock feed side.

Another option would be to install two Lutron Caseta switches and the Lutron Caseta internet Bridge. Download the free Lutron app and schedule the ON/Off just like a digital timer. The timer/schedule is an easy setup using a smart phone.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

MJFElectric said:


> Then I just defeated the two separate circuits. Why can?t I use 120v to control time clock. Keep my neutrals separate and switch to two hots separately through the contacts. Using the two separate contacts as basically single pole switches That?s how I am thinking.


THIS timer will work. The instructions show a 12/3 line sharing a neutral. You can use two 12/2 on two different circuits. Only one of those circuits would feed the clock. The other neutral can be wire nutted and feed though with no connection to the clock. Just the way you are thinking. I've done it several times.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Look at the instructions for the Intermatic 103.
Circuit #1 = Neutral to A, Line to #1, Load to #2
Circuit #2 = Neutral no connection to timer, Line to #3, Load to #4.
HERE are the instructions


----------



## MJFElectric (Jan 31, 2017)

the Loads on the circuits will not even be 10A. think this should work just fine.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Isn't this the wiring diagram for what you're describing? 

from http://www.nsiindustries.com/UserFiles/Documents/Product/LI-885.D.DTU40instn.EN.FR.SP.090513.pdf


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

splatz said:


> Isn't this the wiring diagram for what you're describing?
> 
> from http://www.nsiindustries.com/UserFiles/Documents/Product/LI-885.D.DTU40instn.EN.FR.SP.090513.pdf


See my post #6.

Unless I'm just not understanding the OP , he has already done
the interior wiring of (2) separate 120 volt circuits to (2) separate
120 volt switches which switch (2) separate outdoor gfci outlet 
receptacles. *He did not wire the job to be on any type of timer
*
The customer changed his/her mind and wants them activated on
a timer which I am assuming the OP is installing next to the breaker 
panel.

To resolve this change without rewiring from each switch location
*BACK *to the timer , wouldn't it be easier to do what I suggested 
in post 6? Take out home runs (which currently run to each switch first
and move the home runs to load side terminations on the timer and
run new home run to line side of timer. Done.

Seems to me that would be much less labor intensive then having
to run switch loops from each switch , include one with a neutral
more labor , more materials etc...


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

The 1st "typical" wiring diagram (inside the cover of the timer) shows exactly what you want to do.

https://www.amazon.com/DTU40-Digita...tage-Switch/dp/B005TL4I6M#feature-bullets-btf


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

lighterup said:


> See my post #6.



I think we're both actutally saying the same thing, the diagram I posted is the wiring diagram for it. The loads would be the circuits he pulls off the two breakers. The only thing to watch is they need to be on separate legs to share the neutral as shown, if they're on the same leg, you'd have to separate them. 

Edit - I don't know why it says "120VAC or 277VAC same phase" on the drawing, is it me or is that an error? The one @hardworkingstiff posted shows the wiring with separate neutrals which wouldn't matter if they're on the same or different phases. 














lighterup said:


> Unless I'm just not understanding the OP , he has already done
> the interior wiring of (2) separate 120 volt circuits to (2) separate
> 120 volt switches which switch (2) separate outdoor gfci outlet
> receptacles. *He did not wire the job to be on any type of timer
> ...


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MJFElectric said:


> I am looking for a time clock to control 2 separate 120v circuits. I was looking at one it?s a intermatic that is a dpdt. Will this work? The wiring diagram shows one 120v control circuit and then uses the same 120v circuit to control 2 separate loads. I want to use one of the 120v circuits as my feed for the time clock and also for one circuit. The other circuit just use the other set of contacts to control the other circuit. I have 2 separate receptacle circuits I am using for Christmas lights and want to have both on one time clock.


This is exactly what they are made to do.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

MJFElectric said:


> I am looking for a time clock to control 2 separate 120v circuits. I was looking at one it?s a intermatic that is a dpdt. Will this work? The wiring diagram shows one 120v control circuit and then uses the same 120v circuit to control 2 separate loads. I want to use one of the 120v circuits as my feed for the time clock and also for one circuit. The other circuit just use the other set of contacts to control the other circuit. I have 2 separate receptacle circuits I am using for Christmas lights and want to have both on one time clock.


thats exactly what the dpdt timeclocks are designed for, multiple circuits controlled by one clock


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

:wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Why do people have to complicate such a basic thing. He had it right from the beginning and everyone had to complicate the **** out of it.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> Why do people have to complicate such a basic thing. He had it right from the beginning and everyone had to complicate the **** out of it.


They've been spending too much time at the MH Forum.


----------



## MJFElectric (Jan 31, 2017)

Thank you. Listen everyone looks at every situation different. I have worked with a lot of people that do the same thing 10 different ways. In the end we all come to the same conclusion. 






MTW said:


> sbrn33 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do people have to complicate such a basic thing. He had it right from the beginning and everyone had to complicate the **** out of it.
> ...


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

splatz said:


> Edit - I don't know why it says "120VAC or 277VAC same phase" on the drawing, is it me or is that an error? The one @*hardworkingstiff* posted shows the wiring with separate neutrals which wouldn't matter if they're on the same or different phases.


I don't know why it would say "same phase" because it shows only one neutral, which is a MWBC. You would be adding neutral currents on a single neutral if you did as it says.


----------

